# Clamoroso: Milan - Arnault in procura, per truffa.



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

Clamoroso articolo inchiesta di Repubblica sulla vicenda Milan - Arnault e sulla pseudo trattativa che, in realtà, sarebbe stato un tentativo di truffa da parte di mediatori che si sarebbero spacciati per emissari del magnate francese.

Ecco l'articolo completo


Un tentativo di truffa potrebbe essere stato perpetrato usando due nomi di indubbia suggestione: Bernard Arnault, re del lusso e terzo uomo più ricco del mondo, e il Milan, la squadra di calcio italiana più titolata a livello internazionale. E’ malinconica e prosaica al tempo stesso l’ipotesi di reato, in corso di valutazione da parte degli inquirenti, a carico del mediatore finanziario D.V., 62 anni, bresciano, ex funzionario di banca. La Procura di Milano sta approfondendo il caso. La cosa certa è l’ennesimo garbuglio attorno al Milan, mai più davvero quieto dai giorni del crepuscolo dell’era Berlusconi, che cominciò dieci anni fa, in coincidenza con l’ultimo scudetto vinto sotto la guida di Allegri, e la cui parziale conclusione è appesa in queste ore allo sprint per il ritorno in Champions dopo settennale esilio.


Tra stadio e moda: le speranze pre-pandemia 

La vicenda in questione parte da lontano e consta di due fasi: la prima nel pre-pandemia, la seconda nel pieno del ciclone sanitario e finanziario del coronavirus. Il nome di Arnault venne appunto accostato per la prima volta al Milan, come potenziale acquirente del pacchetto di maggioranza del club, nel luglio 2018, epoca in cui tutto sembrava ancora possibile per il mondo del calcio, avvolto nella sua perenne bolla di business gonfiato a dismisura. Le smentite non sopirono la speranza dei tifosi che potessero tornare i tempi della grandeur, parola francese quanto mai appropriata alla circostanza, malgrado le cifre dell’eventuale operazione (attorno al fatidico miliardo di euro, soglia già avvicinata nella trattativa Fininvest-Li) sembrassero incongrue. Circolavano con credibilità, negli ambienti della moda a Milano e a New York, le indiscrezioni sull’affare del nuovo stadio a San Siro e dell’annesso centro commerciale, da consacrare in misura massiccia ai marchi del lusso. Fu Arnault in persona a gelare i milanisti a gennaio 2020, in occasione del report annuale di LVMH. Poi, durante la pandemia, la crisi finanziaria mondiale parve diventare l’epitaffio del sogno.


Il finanziamento in Svizzera

Ma intanto, proprio sotto l’emergenza coronavirus, il giallo stava per vivere la sua fase più ambigua, che sarebbe finita sul tavolo della Procura milanese, dove oggi viene esaminato dagli investigatori. Già nell’estate 2019 - nei mesi precedenti alla pandemia in cui le voci sul possibile ingresso nel calcio italiano del magnate di Francia erano state rilanciate perfino da WWD, il giornale americano bibbia della moda, e da un simbolo della Milano della moda e dello sport come Giorgio Armani – il più veloce a cavalcare l'onda delle notizie era stato l’intermediario bresciano D.V. Il quale, mentre lavorava al finanziamento di un grande progetto immobiliare in una tenuta svizzera del ticinese, aveva ottenuto parte delle quote della società appaltatrice anche grazie a una garanzia non scritta, che ne accresceva il prestigio: si era dichiarato uomo di fiducia in Italia di Bernard Arnault e suo interlocutore privilegiato nella trattativa per l’acquisizione del Milan.


Il team italiano

Dall’alto di questa condizione, assicurava, nessuno meglio di lui sarebbe stato in grado di trattare col fondo angloamericano Elliott della famiglia Singer. Il fondo aveva raccolto il Milan dal debitore inadempiente, il misterioso cinese Yonghong Li, nelle cui mani lo aveva lasciato Silvio Berlusconi nell'aprile 2017 al termine di una complessa e discussa trattativa di vendita. D.V. sosteneva di essere stato incaricato da Arnault in persona della parte più operativa del progetto: mettere in piedi il team italiano che avrebbe dovuto gestire il futuro Milan francese, dal direttore generale al responsabile dei rapporti internazionali, dal direttore sportivo all’ufficio legale. Agganciato dunque il potenziale direttore generale, un noto dirigente d’azienda con svariate esperienze nel calcio di primo livello, lo aveva convinto a formare al più presto il team, che si era in effetti consolidato rapidamente e che era composto di altri professionisti di primo piano del calcio italiano.



La consulente fantasma e l' usurpazione d’identità: i primi dubbi

Le riunioni del gruppo erano cominciate subito. Si erano poi intensificate: con le telefonate di D.V. al presunto Arnault davanti agli altri membri del team, con la presentazione degli ipotetici piani per il calciomercato e per il nuovo stadio e con l’ingresso sulla scena di nuove figure. Le due più abituali erano diventate A.A., socio d’affari di D.V, lui pure bresciano, e una consulente finanziaria rimasta sempre soltanto una voce al telefono o una casella di posta elettronica dal nome transalpino: la sedicente Christiane Valier. Tra i campanelli d’allarme c’era stato in verità nei primi mesi della vicenda l’incontro dichiarato con un membro del cda del Milan, programmato e poi saltato in assenza di garanzia bancaria del teorico mediatore. Ma gli intoppi non avevano frenato la costruzione sempre più intricata della presunta trattativa. Non erano mancate, per fugare le crescenti perplessità di qualche componente del team, le email di rassicurazione da indirizzi apparentemente veri: quella in cui il dirigente di un’importante banca internazionale avallava le garanzie dell’intermediario (ma il vero dirigente avrebbe in seguito inviato formale diffida a D.V. dall’usurpare la sua identità) e soprattutto quella in cui un fantomatico Arnault preannunciava dal suo indirizzo di posta elettronica personale l’imminente accordo e fissava l’appuntamento decisivo, che si sarebbe tenuto al più presto in Francia o in Inghilterra.

Belloni e il sogno spezzato

Peccato che l’incontro, per una ragione o per l’altra, non avvenisse mai. Così, via via che passavano le settimane, i dubbi all’interno del team si erano trasformati in disillusione, er qualcuno nella certezza di avere perso un anno in un’operazione del tutto aleatoria. L’epilogo era ormai vicino. Sul finire dell’estate scorsa lo mise per iscritto il vero braccio destro di Bernard Arnault, il direttore generale di LVMH Antonio Belloni, rispondendo in modo lapidario dall’indirizzo di posta elettronica (questo sì autentico) all’email piena di dubbi del team italiano, sempre più sconfortato: “Non conosco nessuna delle persone di cui parlate”. Sulla soglia dell’autunno la fiducia residua nell’intermediario si è esaurita, quando anche l’ultimo alibi per gli appuntamenti saltati - gli spostamenti difficoltosi per la pandemia - non ha retto ai sospetti. Le verifiche negative sull’autenticità di alcune altre email hanno accentuato l’amara sensazione di una trattativa posticcia. Nel 2021 il caso è finito alla Procura milanese. Che adesso ha affidato le verifiche ai Carabinieri e sta valutando l’ipotesi del tentativo di truffa. Rien ne va plus, direbbe il croupier di questa bizzarra storia, quale che ne sia la conclusione giudiziaria.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341174 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso articolo inchiesta di Repubblica sulla vicenda Milan - Arnault e sulla pseudo trattativa che, in realtà, sarebbe stato un tentativo di truffa da parte di mediatori che si sarebbero spacciati per emissari del magnate francese.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Ormai le melme ci fanno una pippa


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341174 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso articolo inchiesta di Repubblica sulla vicenda Milan - Arnault e sulla pseudo trattativa che, in realtà, sarebbe stato un tentativo di truffa da parte di mediatori che si sarebbero spacciati per emissari del magnate francese.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



AHHAHAHA tutte a noi, incredibile


----------



## bmb (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341174 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso articolo inchiesta di Repubblica sulla vicenda Milan - Arnault e sulla pseudo trattativa che, in realtà, sarebbe stato un tentativo di truffa da parte di mediatori che si sarebbero spacciati per emissari del magnate francese.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Il panzone di Report finalmente può tornare in tv.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

up


----------



## peo74 (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341174 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso articolo inchiesta di Repubblica sulla vicenda Milan - Arnault e sulla pseudo trattativa che, in realtà, sarebbe stato un tentativo di truffa da parte di mediatori che si sarebbero spacciati per emissari del magnate francese.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...





..azz, i gobbi continuano a lavorare.. dopo Calvarese e Massa ecco sui giornali una bella inchiestina..


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Maggio 2021)

che barzelletteria


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341174 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso articolo inchiesta di Repubblica sulla vicenda Milan - Arnault e sulla pseudo trattativa che, in realtà, sarebbe stato un tentativo di truffa da parte di mediatori che si sarebbero spacciati per emissari del magnate francese.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Comunque queste storielle mi divertono


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341174 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso articolo inchiesta di Repubblica sulla vicenda Milan - Arnault e sulla pseudo trattativa che, in realtà, sarebbe stato un tentativo di truffa da parte di mediatori che si sarebbero spacciati per emissari del magnate francese.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



..


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341174 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso articolo inchiesta di Repubblica sulla vicenda Milan - Arnault e sulla pseudo trattativa che, in realtà, sarebbe stato un tentativo di truffa da parte di mediatori che si sarebbero spacciati per emissari del magnate francese.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Maggio 2021)

Non passerà molto e tutto quello che c'è stato dietro le stragi del '92,dietro i servizi deviati,dietro tangentopoli ci farà un baffo,ma alla grande.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Maggio 2021)

gli zimbelli del globo


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2021)

Ah pensavo che qualcosa di vero ci fosse per forza"cit


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341174 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso articolo inchiesta di Repubblica sulla vicenda Milan - Arnault e sulla pseudo trattativa che, in realtà, sarebbe stato un tentativo di truffa da parte di mediatori che si sarebbero spacciati per emissari del magnate francese.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Vediamo come va a finire


----------



## mabadi (20 Maggio 2021)

quindi tutte le voci venivano da questa trattativa ????

Arnault salvaci lo stesso ... per compassione


----------



## gabri65 (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341174 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso articolo inchiesta di Repubblica sulla vicenda Milan - Arnault e sulla pseudo trattativa che, in realtà, sarebbe stato un tentativo di truffa da parte di mediatori che si sarebbero spacciati per emissari del magnate francese.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Perculati da cinefake, amministratori di condominio, banchieri spezzanazioni e delinquenti occasionali.

Manca il finanziamento ai terroristi e una centrale della droga a CasaMilan e siamo a posto.

La centrale della prostituzione già ce l'abbiamo, alla sede distaccata di (h)ar(d)core.

Che brutta fine. Ma che abbiamo fatto di male.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341286 ha scritto:


> Vediamo come va a finire



Va a finire che mentre per gli altri insabbiano di tutto come plusvalenze per falsi in bilancio,esami per cittadinanza taroccati su di noi gli occhi li aprono e pure bene.


----------



## Milanlove (20 Maggio 2021)

Siamo sinonimo di barzelletta ormai.

Non c'è mezza persona che abbia una sua credibilità al Milan.
L'armata Brancaleone che viene sfruttata da procuratori, mediatori, intermediari.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2341293 ha scritto:


> Perculati da cinefake, amministratori di condominio, banchieri spezzanazioni e delinquenti occasionali.
> 
> Manca il finanziamento ai terroristi e una centrale della droga a CasaMilan e siamo a posto.
> 
> ...



Ormai non c'è più nulla di cui stupirsi, purtroppo.


----------



## folletto (20 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2341293 ha scritto:


> Perculati da cinefake, amministratori di condominio, banchieri spezzanazioni e delinquenti occasionali.
> 
> Manca il finanziamento ai terroristi e una centrale della droga a CasaMilan e siamo a posto.
> 
> ...



Abbiamo goduto troppo per 20 anni con un ciclo forse irripetibile in assoluto e poi siamo stati gestiti in maniera scriteriata (che non è il termine giusto ma quello giusto non esiste) dal 2007 in poi. Quindi non abbiamo fatto niente di male ma qualcuno ci ha spinto talmente in basso che è davvero difficile uscirne fuori, anche se arrivassero vagonate di milioni.
Probabile che ci lasceremo sbeffeggiare ancora a lungo


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341174 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso articolo inchiesta di Repubblica sulla vicenda Milan - Arnault e sulla pseudo trattativa che, in realtà, sarebbe stato un tentativo di truffa da parte di mediatori che si sarebbero spacciati per emissari del magnate francese.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2341318 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo goduto troppo per 20 anni con un ciclo forse irripetibile in assoluto e poi siamo stati gestiti in maniera scriteriata (che non è il termine giusto ma quello giusto non esiste) dal 2007 in poi. Quindi non abbiamo fatto niente di male ma qualcuno ci ha spinto talmente in basso che è davvero difficile uscirne fuori, anche se arrivassero vagonate di milioni.
> Probabile che ci lasceremo sbeffeggiare ancora a lungo



Sì, lo penso anch'io.

E' stato un ciclo assurdo, ed abbiamo pure raccattato meno del meritato. Fortunati ad averlo vissuto, ma grande amarezza per vedere sciupata una cosa così bella.

Credevo che ormai i peccati fossero espiati, ma non è così. Chissà quanto dovrà essere lunga e pesante questa punizione, ancora non siamo redenti.


----------



## Route66 (20 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2341318 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo goduto troppo per 20 anni con un ciclo forse irripetibile in assoluto e poi siamo stati gestiti in maniera scriteriata (che non è il termine giusto ma quello giusto non esiste) dal 2007 in poi. Quindi non abbiamo fatto niente di male ma qualcuno ci ha spinto talmente in basso che è davvero difficile uscirne fuori, anche se arrivassero vagonate di milioni.
> *Probabile che ci lasceremo sbeffeggiare ancora a lungo*



Senza una proprietà certa ed un minimo ambiziosa questo è un fatto che possiamo dare per scontato e sicuro al 100%....


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341174 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso articolo inchiesta di Repubblica sulla vicenda Milan - Arnault e sulla pseudo trattativa che, in realtà, sarebbe stato un tentativo di truffa da parte di mediatori che si sarebbero spacciati per emissari del magnate francese.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Purtroppo questo è il prezzo da pagare per aver fatto il patto col demonio di Hardocre... questa è la fattura delle 5 Champions


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341174 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso articolo inchiesta di Repubblica sulla vicenda Milan - Arnault e sulla pseudo trattativa che, in realtà, sarebbe stato un tentativo di truffa da parte di mediatori che si sarebbero spacciati per emissari del magnate francese.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



Ma era chiarissimo si trattasse di una bufala, Arnault se vuole il Milan alza la cornetta e compra milan, milano e stadio in 10 minuti di trattativa...


----------



## folletto (21 Maggio 2021)

Ma il Milan come società in questa storia sarebbe parte lesa o cosa?


----------



## Milanlove (21 Maggio 2021)

folletto;2341738 ha scritto:


> Ma il Milan come società in questa storia sarebbe parte lesa o cosa?



Sarebbe la parte degli stupidi da raggirare, oggetto della truffa.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2341174 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso articolo inchiesta di Repubblica sulla vicenda Milan - Arnault e sulla pseudo trattativa che, in realtà, sarebbe stato un tentativo di truffa da parte di mediatori che si sarebbero spacciati per emissari del magnate francese.
> 
> Ecco l'articolo completo
> 
> ...



up


----------



## uolfetto (21 Maggio 2021)

Lol e mi ricordo pure quelli che ci credevano. Quelli che il Milan disastrato e che fa ogni anno 100 milioni di passivo però vale 1 miliardo.


----------

